# Clownfish



## snakes123 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well a few years ago i went to an aquarium and fell in love with nemo (clownfish)  But forgot about them...until today when i went to another shop and saw a baby one and its the cutest thing ive ever seen!!!

So now im wondering does anyone on here keep/breed them? and where can i get them? i cant find any breeders at all!!

Thanks
Ben


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd think it would be hard to keep true clownfish because they live in salt water and in the wild only live inside a particular type of anemone...
I think I've seen fake ones at some pet stores though


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2011)

I saw a black clownfish at a pet shop at Castle Hill last week... Didnt even know they came in black. Almost as cute as Nemo!! 

Black Clownfish


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 19, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I saw a black clownfish at a pet shop at Castle Hill last week... Didnt even know they came in black. Almost as cute as Nemo!!
> 
> Black Clownfish


 
Thats where i first saw them!! but really im looking for what i think is the same type as nemo the Percula Clownfish.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 19, 2011)

We have 3. Two are "nemo" type who don't have an anenome and also a Red one, (tomato clown fish, which was wild caught)
He has 2 anenomes he lives in, also wlid caught.
Can't help you with where to get them tho.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 19, 2011)

Can you take them from the wild without a permit?


----------



## scorps (Apr 19, 2011)

Anenome fish (clown fish and a couple of others) do not need anenomes to live or breed.

And snake123, no you cant.


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 19, 2011)

Depends where you live and the laws there


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks bucky! Where i went today it was $70 for a pair of them. So they haven't really changed. I don't mind where i get them from, i just wanted to see the price difference from the pet shop.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 19, 2011)

i think that is about the standard price? There is a good aquarium shop on the cnr of pennant hills and evans(could be wrong about that) at carlingford. The street before carlingford bowls. they are really reasonable with there prices and guarantee all their fish...


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 19, 2011)

maybe that was where it was, i was only 6 or 7 years old, but where ever it was it was amazing.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont think i would buy a wild caught one though. I was only asking if it was legal to catch them. Judging from everything you know about them, do you own/breed them bucky?


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey there,


first of, wonderfish is a lovely store to get fish from (google them), Ive had many lovely run ins with them, and their care when freighting animals is amazing. Their fish are also humanly caught, not caught using toxins etc.


But...and I'm sorry to play "mum", and I'm sure you're sick of hearing this...
Pleasssse, think really carefully about this! Marine tanks are completely different to tropical, they're much more expensive and much more fragile...
You can get bacteria suppliments to speed up purifying the water like Bucky said, but remember, although you may do nitrate/nirate/ammonia tests and have it all seem okay one day, it is still likely to be unstable and end up crashing. 
It really is best to leave it a for two months or so. I know this sounds extreme and no one wants too hear it,
but it's so the bacteria colonies can build up in your tank so they can break down waste products to keep your fish safe, a filter alone really won't do this.

If you do get clown fish and the anemone for them to live in, I'm sure you'll end up wanting other fish, but keep in mind they may sting other animals.


just I beg of you; don't rush the tank and rely on bacteria suppliments; it really won't work out...
and really understand the money needed to set it all up.
plus weekly or fortnightly water changes are really important. 

But if you do decide on the marine tank, they are highly rewarding and beautiful tanks. and I hope you have lots of fun with them, they'll give you a headache but there is nothing like it.


again, Sorry for sounding like Mum! Godluck with whatever you decide


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 19, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> Hey there,
> 
> 
> first of, wonderfish is a lovely store to get fish from (google them), Ive had many lovely run ins with them, and their care when freighting animals is amazing. Their fish are also humanly caught, not caught using toxins etc.
> ...


 
Great advice.
Do you keep any fish currently? I would love to get back into them. I had 2 tropical tanks but always wanted a salt water one. Would love to get a medium sized tropical again.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Mum  Well i knew you had to leave the tanks foe a while but not two months, but really it does not bother me that much, unlike herps, i had to have them straight away! but i am inpatient but im sure ill manage.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 19, 2011)

Where abouts do you live snakes123? My neighbour has been setting up a nice big salt water tank up for a while (2-3 months) and finally got some fish in there on the weekend which he purchased from an aquarium in Rockdale (Princes Hwy).

No idea what they are as I'm not a fish person but he does have clowns and also said that the shop sells the black ones, not sure on price though but if you're anywhere near Rockdale he says they have a large variety and highly recommends them for quality + service.

There's definitely a lot of time, patience and money that goes into setting up a salt water tank so definitely don't rush into anything mate and be sure you are able/willing to do what's necessary to set it up properly as well as maintain it.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 19, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Thanks Mum  Well i knew you had to leave the tanks foe a while but not two months, but really it does not bother me that much, unlike herps, i had to have them straight away! but i am inpatient but im sure ill manage.


 
Hahaha 


yeah...say tropical tanks, you can leave them two days if you don't have water conditioner, and they're okay for fish...
sadly...marine tanks aren't the same!
I really wish they were!
You'll be AMAZED at how much marine salt you'll need, it's quite fascinating  (I am however, a bit of a dork!)


Hey Grogshla 
Not anymore, I used to have zebra moray eels (amazing pets), I chose the species since I wanted something more communal, but I ended up not having the time for them anymore...which is how I got into reptiles


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 19, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Where abouts do you live snakes123? My neighbour has been setting up a nice big salt water tank up for a while (2-3 months) and finally got some fish in there on the weekend which he purchased from an aquarium in Rockdale (Princes Hwy).
> 
> No idea what they are as I'm not a fish person but he does have clowns and also said that the shop sells the black ones, not sure on price though but if you're anywhere near Rockdale he says they have a large variety and highly recommends them for quality + service.
> 
> There's definitely a lot of time, patience and money that goes into setting up a salt water tank so definitely don't rush into anything mate and be sure you are able/willing to do what's necessary to set it up properly as well as maintain it.


 
I live in Berowra, Rockdale is probably a bit far away for me but i know of a few shops that have them around here.


----------



## Jumala (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got a pair of melanopus which are a bit bigger than the occelaris clowns. You don't need to keep an anemone with them and its not recommended if you don't have adequate light as the anemone will suffer. You can buy aquaculture fish from Oceanarium in WA - mis-striped ones are cheaper lol. The black ones are the Darwin variation of the same fish - locality specific 
States vary on their legislation on collection of fish in the wild. You are allowed to collect in Qld provided you are not in a marine park or other designated protected area and the species you are collecting is within the legal size limit and number ....


----------



## butters (Apr 20, 2011)

The "Nemo" clowns on the Great Barrier Reef are actually _Amphiprion percula_ not _A. ocellaris _as suggested in another post. 

Lots of people in Oz breed clowns and finding captive bred ones should be relatively easy. Even the major freshwater fish wholesalers usually carry captive bred clowns so most shops should be able to order some in for you.


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 20, 2011)

my family dive and collect fish and coral from the great barrier reef and seel it around the world. pretty awesome business to see. they are open to the public only twice a week and the rest of the week they are packing orders to freight.. they sell a pair for $50. or you can get one with an anemone for 70 i think. pretty awesome.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thats really good (i think), my pet shop had them for $70 a pair.


----------



## jeremy_88 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've got a pair of black and whites, expensive but I like them a lot more then typical occelaris etc. Not sure if it's been said (I'm lazy) but you don't need an anenome to keep clownies, and they are tough as nails as far as marine fish go.


----------



## killimike (Apr 20, 2011)

The aquarium at Rockdale would be St George on the highway there. They do have a large marine section, well worth a look if you wanna see what's out there and prices etc


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been in there previously to buy fish and they are fantastic. I will go back to them when i get back into fish


----------



## DanNG (Apr 29, 2011)

reefcentral.com and buy some good books... 
once you get the basics right its pretty straight forward to keep some clowns. (especially if you dont have corals)
Bigger the tank the better, an internal overflow with a sump & protein skimmer below I can't recommend enough, lots of water flow!, live rock in the display (let it cycle for awhile before adding fish) and keep your temps and salinity under control. (clowns are quite tough/tolerant - so should be able to get away with out a chiller) Fish only means you can use basic/cheap lights... which has the plus side helping to keeping temps down... still looking at $1000 for a basic marine set up.

I don't recommend buying an anemone, not needed for the clownfish, you need a much more established tank/system and much stronger lighting requirements. (which adds extra costs and possibly a chiller into the equation)


----------



## Daynemh (Apr 30, 2011)

ive had plenty of clown fish and plenty more reef fish. from what i can work out, clown fish are one of the only salt water fish they have managed to breed in captivity. so chances are thats what they are. i know alot of reef fish come from weird places like vietnam, philipines and other countrys where the locals go out with their little stun bombs and wait for everything to float to the surface. Theres an average of 35% of all fish that are stunned when catching actually survive. the rest go to waste. and the way they rip appart reefs to get at the anenomes with a solid "foot" is quite wrong aswell actually.

all in all, they are beautifull fish and VERY hard to maintain and keep happy. i used to lose about $200 worth of fish every summer cause i couldnt afford the water chilling system to keep the water from getting too hot.
i like my snakes, chickens, lizards, dogs and freshy fishes now


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 30, 2011)

kellyville pets


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 16, 2012)

hay snakes123 at my school we have a program called the aqua room and in fact i breed clown fish i breed orange and white clown fish and black ones and etc but i live in adelaide if you did live in adelaide i choud maybe sell one to you


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 16, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> hay snakes123 at my school we have a program called the aqua room and in fact i breed clown fish i breed orange and white clown fish and black ones and etc but i live in adelaide if you did live in adelaide i choud maybe sell one to you




Thanks mate, but things have changed with the parents so ive decided that they were to hard to keep in my situation. Id still love some though. 

But im sure this thread will help other people.

Thanks, Ben


----------

